# Hooking sand fleas and clams



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi,

I think I am going to rig a rod or two up with either sand fleas or clams for black drum this weekend. Can someone tell me how to hook them? How many sand fleas per hook ususally? How about clams?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You can use either a high low rig or a fish finder rig. You can put as many sand fleas on the hook that you can fit on there. As far as clams go I usually try and thread as much as the tough part in the hook as I can and have the point of the hook hidden in the belly. I caught a black drum yesterday but it was on peelers. I was using sand fleas and clams but did not hook up with any drum with them.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*How I Catch 'EM*

Here's part of a post I wrote a while back about catchin' black drum along the beach.This is how I use sandfleas for Black Drum.My version of an unusual fishfinder rig & tactics....& TACTICS are just as important as finding the fish.Learned black drum tactics one night on CALO when another angler cleaned my clock! Needless to say I took notes... 
fishin' shrimp out on the bar is a whole 'nother rig & tactics.
Pup

As I fish whitewater all the time, this piece is dealing with fishin' light tackle in light whitewater & the suds just off the beach or on the flat of the outer bar.

"....On the beach you have to really fish for them.They have a bite simalar to sheepshead,very light & by the time you feel it,it's already too late.Another bait that catches them are the sandflea.The sandflea ussally will stay on the hook much longer than shrimp along the beach for the simple reason that most small fish won't mess with them & stay on the hook long enough for a good size black drum to find it.Hook the flea from the outside thru the shell,setting the point & barb in the flea itself.When fishin' fleas along the beach the best rig is simalar to a fishfinder rig.Snell a 1/0 hook on 25# test,tye the other end to a black swivel about 8" from the hook.On the other side of the swivel tye a leader about 15".On that leader put a light round bullet sinker(shaped like a football) with a hole thru the middle(use red beads on each side to keep the sinker from cutting the knots).After casting it out,fish the rod lightly alowing the bait to slide away from the sinker.The round sinker will alow the bait to flow in out with the waves in a natural way.( Remember-AMBUSH them)Every once in a while lightly pull tension on the line & feel for a fish.A black drum will eat the inside of the flea,not the shell much like a sheepshead & that is where your point & barb are!.This rig & technique works very well when fishin' for black drum with a flea...."


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good stuff Pup! When you are using the sand fleas, are you looking for and using the softshell sand fleas or will the normal hardshell sandfleas work? And do you only use one per hook?

FB


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*re. sandfleas & black drum*

Only use a single hook rig with one flea.We were fishin' at the rock jetty(calo), with a round sinker & the hook in the middle of the flea it was a very good "weedless" rig as it would pull thru the rocks without snagging.There was thousands of little fish that would wipe out shrimp baits as soon as they hit the water but you could throw a sandflea right in the middle of them & they wouldnt touch it,the flea sitting there long enough for a nice Black drum to find it.The man that tought me this is probably the best fisherman I have ever met so that says something.Works well in light whitewater.Of course tactics has a lot to do with it as examined above.

And yes I'm goin' with Fisherman & Kevin off the Fisherman Is.,I'm doin' 3 trips in 3 days.A whole new sets of bars to explore.......
Pup


I feel some more insane stories comin' on.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Seapuppy, Thanks again for the good tips with the fleas...takes one good teacher to pass on the information and make another. Good luck on the Cape bars!  And the legend continues...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Seapuppy,

Thank you so much for your help. I just got back from AI. Unfortunately, I got skunked. Couldn't hold bottom at AI because all I've got are 4oz sputniks. No heaver capabilities here. My dad did get his share of nice togs on peelers though. But thanks to you, I now know how to use sandfleas!!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

chump said:


> Hey Seapuppy,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. I just got back from AI. Unfortunately, I got skunked. Couldn't hold bottom at AI because all I've got are 4oz sputniks. No heaver capabilities here. My dad did get his share of nice togs on peelers though. But thanks to you, I now know how to use sandfleas!!!
> 
> ...


Where did your dad catch the togs at?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Somebody is fishing.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Talapia,

18" at Homer Gudelski park. 14.5" at the 2nd street bulkhead. I actually did not know about the bulkhead that runs from 2nd to 4th street. Very fast water just like IRI. 3 casts there for me resulted in 3 lost rigs. Anyone know how to fish that kind of water for togs? I fished IRI once, and 2 casts lost me 2 rigs. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

chump said:


> Hey Talapia,
> 
> 18" at Homer Gudelski park. 14.5" at the 2nd street bulkhead. I actually did not know about the bulkhead that runs from 2nd to 4th street. Very fast water just like IRI. 3 casts there for me resulted in 3 lost rigs. Anyone know how to fish that kind of water for togs? I fished IRI once, and 2 casts lost me 2 rigs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. At the bulkheads 
you need to find where the holes are
and fish the front end of them right
up next to the bulkhead. At IRI
you need to drop it right off the first
set of rocks that gets you into a 
dropoff.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Talapia,

Thanks for the tips!!! One quick question for you if you don't mind... what kind of weights do you use for this kind of occassion? I lost just about everything I put on there.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Use enough to keep the bait from moving,
that is how you get hung up. You want to 
be able to place to bait and not have it
roll around with the current.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

*RE: Clams*

If you do cast with clam, tie the clam on the hook. It does not interfere with hook-up. After placing the clam on the hook, use elastic thread and wrap the clam/hook several times. Tie off the thread with a surgeon's knot (double overhand). Heck, even a granny knot works. Doing this keeps the clam on the hook, surviving the force of the cast. It's the only way to keep fresh-out-of-the-shell clam on the hook. Ask the guys who use clam baits in Joisey if ya doubt it.

Elastic thread in a quantity to last you years is available at craft and sewing stores for significantly less $ than what you pay at a tackle shop for a lesser amount.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Talapia,

Thanks for the tip on the weights. I thought the same thing, but I have a feeling that I'm going to be untangling myself all day long that way. Everyone else casts little weights and let it roll down the current. I guess that's why you said that you just about drop it straight down. 

GMinPa, thanks for the tip on tying things on. I started using rubber bands on the peelers and I'll make sure I do the same w/ clams.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Chump - I forgot to mention that the frozen/salted clam available at b&t's can stay on the hook slightly better than fresh. I still tie 'em on even when using the frozen/salted bait. Old habits die hard.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the tips this past couple of days on Togging. Just one more question. What type of sinkers do you guys use? I now know to use enough to hold so as it won't roll around, but should I be using the round ones, the pyramids? I've been reading and some people have actually bee suggesting the sputniks because the wires will prevent the sinker from getting stuck. Any tips? I think I will go back out there this weekend to try to catch my first non-freshwater fish this year.

Thanks again,
Chump


----------



## vbengr01 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Bank sinkers*

When fishing at IRI, I usually use a simple dropper loop near top of a leader (40 lbs), and 2 - 3 Oz bank sinker at the bottom. No matter how good you are, you will always loose a few rigs. So instead of wasting time and retying rigs, I use a paper clip to hook a sinker and tied the paper clip to the end of the leader. On a good day, I will usually lose a few sinkers, but not the whole rig. Some people like to tie rubberbands at the end, but still, they take too long, and come off easily with a hard pull. Hope this helps. Good fishing....


----------

